# What to look for while shopping for raw land?



## GA native (Jan 4, 2017)

So the better half and I are looking for land in Douglas, south Paulding, Coweta and Carroll county. We are looking for about ten acres or more. We are trying to keep the price tag around $40k.

We are sick of living in Trafficville. The plan is to buy the land this spring, and pay it down. When the housing market peaks, we want to build a custom home, and sell the suburban tract house in Cobb.

Aside from paved road frontage, county water and power, what else should we look at? Are mineral rights a thing outside of the mountains? What extra steps would I need to take with owner financing? What kind of down payment would the bank expect, if we were not immediately building? Do you know a good realtor?

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 4, 2017)

Knowing as much about the adjoining properties as possible would be a big plus. On 10 acres, one crazy neighbor can make life difficult. Talk to the neighbors.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 4, 2017)

Not sure how set you are in those areas, but I would add Heard County in your search, especially if you are wanting to get away from the traffic. Additionally, your money would stretch further and either allow you to get a little larger tract or just get 10 acres cheaper. Depending on where you land in the county, you can be in Carrollton in 10-20 minutes and the same for Newnan and LaGrange. The schools here in the County are top ranked in the state if you have kids.


----------



## GA native (Jan 4, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> Not sure how set you are in those areas, but I would add Heard County in your search, especially if you are wanting to get away from the traffic. Additionally, your money would stretch further and either allow you to get a little larger tract or just get 10 acres cheaper. Depending on where you land in the county, you can be in Carrollton in 10-20 minutes and the same for Newnan and LaGrange. The schools here in the County are top ranked in the state if you have kids.



Yeah, land does get cheap that far out. But the wife nixed it. Her desired income level and skillset require a  commute into Atlanta 5 days a week. Otherwise, Haralson, Polk, and Heard would be on the list as well.

We're looking for that sweet spot that is within an hour to Atlanta, but still rural.


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 4, 2017)

If it doesn't have county sewer, then make sure there's suitable soils for a septic line. Probably does, just make sure. Go here for a general/preliminary idea of what soils you have. https://websoilsurvey.sc.egov.usda.gov


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 4, 2017)

How close is emergency medical services?(accidents etc...)
How close to grocery stores?(wife)
How close to fire services(insurance rates)
Well water or county water?( well should be tested periodically)
Drilled well will cost roughly 6000.00
Septic tank( you will need to have a perk test to know if septic tank can be installed,amount of feet required for  field lines, etc...)
How close is power?( Emc will only run x amount of feet for free)
Crime stats for the area.( some parts of each county have a higher crime rate that other parts)
Does neighbors have couches on the front porch and car/trucks on blocks?(resell)
Just a few thoughts......


----------



## GA native (Jan 4, 2017)

joey1919 said:


> Knowing as much about the adjoining properties as possible would be a big plus. On 10 acres, one crazy neighbor can make life difficult. Talk to the neighbors.



I currently live 100' away from the most difficult and craziest son of a female dog, it has been my displeasure to meet. 

Google Earth has turned me away from a few potential properties. I'm not going to live across from Sanford and Son again, if I can help it. But I wouldn't know how to voir dire a potential neighbor. And get a straight answer.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 4, 2017)

Check mineral rights on any property you think you like. They don't always come with the property. You don't want J Foster Peabody's trackhoe digging up your backyard. Usually a bigger issue up in TN but has happened here in GA as well. Just check and verify for yourself.


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 4, 2017)

GA native said:


> I currently live 100' away from the most difficult and craziest son of a female dog, it has been my displeasure to meet.
> 
> Google Earth has turned me away from a few potential properties. I'm not going to live across from Sanford and Son again, if I can help it. But I wouldn't know how to voir dire a potential neighbor. And get a straight answer.



I can spot crazy a mile away but You should be able to tell by the other neighbors reaction when you ask about them.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 4, 2017)

pm me your email address and I will do a few searches for you, non gratis'.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Check flight path to local airports and railroads if that bothers you at 2am.


----------



## Grub Master (Jan 4, 2017)

Look for the chicken house.


----------



## GA native (Jan 4, 2017)

Grub Master said:


> Look for the chicken house.



Free fertilizer? I do plan on having a lawn 10 yards wide, and 200 yards long. With a big dirt mound at the far end.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 4, 2017)

GA native said:


> Free fertilizer? I do plan on having a lawn 10 yards wide, and 200 yards long. With a big dirt mound at the far end.



You'd probably be able to get some free fertilizer...but I think he's warning you of the smell coming from the neighbor's farm if there's one close by.


----------



## GA native (Jan 4, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> You'd probably be able to get some free fertilizer...but I think he's warning you of the smell coming from the neighbor's farm if there's one close by.



Yeah, just a bit of fun at my own expense. Cattle and horse ranches don't bother me, but all that chicken dung is a killer. It's as bad as a sewage plant.


----------



## cr00241 (Jan 4, 2017)

Bank is going to want 25% of the appraised value. Owner finance, I would ask about interest rate and if there is a penalty to pay off the loan early. Some people want that money coming in for 10-15 years and collect the interest.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 5, 2017)

cr00241 said:


> Bank is going to want 25% of the appraised value. Owner finance, I would ask about interest rate and if there is a penalty to pay off the loan early. Some people want that money coming in for 10-15 years and collect the interest.



Not necessarily.  Check out AgSouth...we recently purchased 11 acres and only had to put down 20% of purchase price.  Didn't even have to get an appraisal (however, the price we paid was under the county tax appraisal value).

Interest rate was very competitive and the plan is to build on the land in within the next 2-3 years.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2017)

Chickenhouses would be the least of my worries. Crazy neighbors would be the most of my worries. I personally would look for neighbors owning large tracts than 10 acres surrounded by 20 different landowners.


----------



## cr00241 (Jan 5, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> Not necessarily.  Check out AgSouth...we recently purchased 11 acres and only had to put down 20% of purchase price.  Didn't even have to get an appraisal (however, the price we paid was under the county tax appraisal value).
> 
> Interest rate was very competitive and the plan is to build on the land in within the next 2-3 years.



I jut had a loan with AG Georgia and they required 25% down of the appraised value. Plus the appraised value came in less the county tax appraisal. My purchase price was below both too. They don't necessarily go by the tax appraisal, they go by near by comps. I would have at least 25% set aside for the purchase.


----------



## skiff23 (Jan 5, 2017)

Just remember if you want country , you have less restrictions. If you want restrictions find you a gated neighborhood with larger tracts. when you move away from the condensed population and try to take the rules with you , you are no better off. The same rules you are wanting to enforce on the neighbors already in place will be abused on you also.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 5, 2017)

Bank financing may be an issue--- banks don't want the possibility of repossessing vacant land. They want to repossess HOUSES to sell.  (I find that stupid, since vacant houses can be vandalized, and houses not kept in good repair can rot and fall apart on their own. Land doesn't get hurt if nobody tends to it.)

As for what to look for about the land itself, I'd say talk to some of the neighbors and ASK.  Ask about you using the land for shooting, making bonfires, raising chickens, hunting, skinny dipping in the pond, or whatever else you are thinking of doing. 

Then go look at Municode and see what kinds of laws the County has for what you can and can't do on that property.

If you're going to build on it, see if the building codes are reasonable.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2017)

GA native said:


> I currently live 100' away from the most difficult and craziest son of a female dog, it has been my displeasure to meet.
> 
> Google Earth has turned me away from a few potential properties. I'm not going to live across from Sanford and Son again, if I can help it. But I wouldn't know how to voir dire a potential neighbor. And get a straight answer.



do a background check on potential neighbors if concerned.


----------



## GA native (Jan 6, 2017)

skiff23 said:


> Just remember if you want country , you have less restrictions. If you want restrictions find you a gated neighborhood with larger tracts. when you move away from the condensed population and try to take the rules with you , you are no better off. The same rules you are wanting to enforce on the neighbors already in place will be abused on you also.



I'm not a yankee expecting the neighbors to conform to my standards.

And in those "gated communities," I'd be the Sanford. Looking for a middle ground.


----------



## Elkbane (Jan 6, 2017)

Check local regs for accessing the property. Getting driveway permits for county roads is a lot easier than for a state or US highway.

Also, look at the travel patterns in your area of interest and try to get a sense whether the road will need to be straightened or widened in the near future. Some county roads have slim road ROW's but if they are rebuilt they have to be built to state road standards. Expanded road ROW could take up a fair amount of a 10 acre tract if most of the expansion happens to fall on you.

Also, if there is no public water option, ask neighbors how deep they had to drill to get water, what their flow rate is and whether they have problems with iron in the water during drought. A local well driller can probably tell you this also. And check to see if there is power at the road, who supplies it and how much it would cost to get power to the property - this can be a major expense.

Check the zoning designation. If it's zoned Agriculture, you have more latitude on how to arrange buildings, etc, but its a dual edged sword - so does all of your neighbors.

ELkbane


----------



## CC Rider (Jan 6, 2017)

Check the sex offender registry to see if any live near the property.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 7, 2017)

Lots of good info here.
If you plan on owning the property for more than 10 years you may want to look at 12 acres minimum. You can put it in the CUVA program and it saves you a lot of $$$ on your property tax. 
But know the laws before you sign up.


----------



## livetohunt (Jan 10, 2017)

joey1919 said:


> Knowing as much about the adjoining properties as possible would be a big plus. On 10 acres, one crazy neighbor can make life difficult. Talk to the neighbors.



Great advice. All it takes is someone shooting guns everyday, dogs that bark all day/night, or something else, and you are in trouble.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 10, 2017)

Go to the property on a Friday or Saturday night, a couple times , and look and listen for gun fire, bon fires, people shining deer and shooting from their truck, ATV's on the property you are interested in buying, etc......


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 22, 2017)

I looked at buying 30 ac last year. Walked it 3 different times. Found different corn piles and new stands every time I went all right on the lines. This was the main reason I didn't buy. It was a great $ with wrong neighbors. I'm on my 2nd house and have struck out with neighbors twice. I don't ever want to have that issue again. Also  check flood maps and flood zones ect.


----------



## GA native (Feb 3, 2017)

A whole lot of negatives to this list... 

So we've talked to our credit union. They will underwrite a loan for 10 acres or less, with 20% down. The trick now, is finding the right piece of land. 

It's insane that 10 acres of land fetches $90k, because it has a creek cutting through the back acre. 9 acres are high and dry, but that back one acre has 200' feet of creek running through it, so it's all worth $9k per acre.

So the follow up question is: How far from water will game animals roam (hogs, turkey, deer)? Primarily, I want the solitude and quiet, but it would be nice to have critters on the property.


----------



## The black stick of death (Feb 5, 2017)

GA native said:


> A whole lot of negatives to this list...
> 
> So we've talked to our credit union. They will underwrite a loan for 10 acres or less, with 20% down. The trick now, is finding the right piece of land.
> 
> ...



They roam pretty far but you can always fix that will a small pond or watering hole it's going to be yours


----------



## rayjay (Feb 6, 2017)

GA native said:


> A whole lot of negatives to this list...
> 
> So we've talked to our credit union. They will underwrite a loan for 10 acres or less, with 20% down. The trick now, is finding the right piece of land.
> 
> ...



Animals are attracted to water, feed and cover. I have some water, tasty landscaping and good cover on my little 1 acre suburban tract and see deer several times a week.  Also have dense cover on all sides of me which helps. 10 acres of pasture won't attract deer during the day.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 20, 2017)

Buying land can be very complicated or very simple, depending. I bought a little less than ten-acre tract with a creek on it a couple years ago directly from the owner. They gave me a good price on it. I walked into the credit union, took out a personal loan for the amount with no money down, and since it wasn't a "land loan," the land was not collateral. Met with the owner and a lawyer the next day to draw up a deed transfer, went to the courthouse; and $180 in fees and a couple hours later, I had the deed in my hand. 

Skiff23 gave some good advice. I see people from the burbs all the time who move out here in the sticks and start complaining about livestock, tractors on the roads, "unkempt property," gunshots, and all kinds of stupid stuff. Bottom line, this is not the suburbs, and we just don't care about "property values," either yours or ours. We live out here so that we can do what we want on our places, we don't buy land in the sticks as an investment or to worry about property values.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Mar 20, 2017)

GA native said:


> So the better half and I are looking for land in Douglas, south Paulding, Coweta and Carroll county. We are looking for about ten acres or more. We are trying to keep the price tag around $40k.
> 
> We are sick of living in Trafficville. The plan is to buy the land this spring, and pay it down. When the housing market peaks, we want to build a custom home, and sell the suburban tract house in Cobb.
> 
> ...



If you can't pay cash for this, you can't afford it yet.

NO EASEMENTS OR RIGHT OF WAYS! 

No pending timber sales.

No leans.

Not on a sun light blocking north facing slope.

No visible inoperable vehicles or house trailers from any place on property you will own, unless you will own them and can do with them what you want.

No potential turkey, chicken, poultry barns or hog confine operations with in 5 miles.

No zoning restrictions.

You aren't far ENOUGH from "it all" if you have rural water.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Mar 20, 2017)

GA native said:


> Free fertilizer? I do plan on having a lawn 10 yards wide, and 200 yards long. With a big dirt mound at the far end.



You better give that serious evaluation before any purchase then. 

Not only from YOUR VIEW but how would like to live on the property next to it from every direction especially down range.

Really great neighbors can turn like Jeckyl and Hyde after a few day of banging away like it's a trap range and it sets all their dogs to howling every time you shoot as well.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Mar 20, 2017)

T.P. said:


> Chickenhouses would be the least of my worries. Crazy neighbors would be the most of my worries. I personally would look for neighbors owning large tracts than 10 acres surrounded by 20 different landowners.



This is fact.

People who own a lot don't get near as upset as the guy with a trailer on 1/4 acre. Plus when YOU OWN that big place where all the grass and stuff is, the 20 lot trailer park treats it like a public park when they want to take a walk, it's on the road in front of your house. When their dog needs to crap, it's in the grass in front of your house. When their kids want to do a burn out contest it's down in front of your house "out in the country" not in front of their own trailer in the trailer court.


----------

